# 585 cracking



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone had any problems with 585s cracking? Mine is less than 12 months old and has cracked where the seat tube meets the bottom bracket lug, drive side. The crack is along the top of the lug, it is about 5cm long and makes terrible noises. I can't think of any reason for it cracking- I have another bike which is my training bike so the 585 has done limited km's, I weigh about 80kg's, it is a size L and it is really treated very well, never crashed. 
It is going back to the local distributor to see what they have to say. Does anyone know if this is a common problem?


----------



## ceebee (Jun 21, 2006)

Natbrown - Definitely take it back to your Look dealer, or if you are in the US contact Look USA directly. If it is in fact a crack in the frame, Look will probably replace the frameset under their 5 year warranty. If it turns out to be just a crack in the paint which is not uncommon with lugged carbon frames, you should still be in good shape because Look also has a 1 year paint and finish warranty. Good luck and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks ceebee, becasue of the loud creaking noises it is making the mechanic at the Look dealer is 99% sure it is a crack in the frame, not just the paint. Initially I thought it was the bottom bracket and just took it in to the shop for that to be looked at. The mechanic rode it, took the bottom bracket out (campy record), checked it, said the bearings were fine, cleaned the BB shell, threads etc, greased it all and it back in- noise still there. Everything else was checked- pedals, wheelset, chain, cluster, handlebars, headset, seat, seatpost- everything. The mechanic then started inspecting the frame and found the crack. It is on the way back to the importer (I am in Australia) now. I let you know how it all goes. I hope they are reasonable about it..... I am very disappointed, it has been such a fantastic frame up until now.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*best wishes and let us know what happens next*



natbrown said:


> thanks ceebee, becasue of the loud creaking noises it is making the mechanic at the Look dealer is 99% sure it is a crack in the frame, not just the paint. Initially I thought it was the bottom bracket and just took it in to the shop for that to be looked at. The mechanic rode it, took the bottom bracket out (campy record), checked it, said the bearings were fine, cleaned the BB shell, threads etc, greased it all and it back in- noise still there. Everything else was checked- pedals, wheelset, chain, cluster, handlebars, headset, seat, seatpost- everything. The mechanic then started inspecting the frame and found the crack. It is on the way back to the importer (I am in Australia) now. I let you know how it all goes. I hope they are reasonable about it..... I am very disappointed, it has been such a fantastic frame up until now.


Let us see how well and how quickly Look support their product (I am down under as well).

I am sure you have read:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67300

seems like you are in the sad "1% territory". Not happy.

Really funny given Look have a huge ad posted in Melbourne (Flinders street building, opposite the train station) for LookCycle.com on side. I do not recall major cycling advertising anywhere in Australia apart from TDF time of TV.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> I am sure you have read:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67300
> 
> seems like you are in the sad "1% territory". Not happy.


Acid,
You've misunderstood my comment about warranty return rates, or perhaps I could have been a bit more clear in my statement. When I speak of "less than 1% warranty return", that encompasses everything that we take back for returns here in the US (I cannot speak for the Global numbers). 

That sub-1% is made up of *all* the frames we take back. From paint blemishes, finish issues, crash replacement (where the user crashed & damaged their bike), frames outside of their warranted period, frames that were obviously abused, and, yes, cracked frames. Paint/finish issues are the majority of our returns. When we do have a genuinely cracked/broken product, we take care of the issue. 

That number (of product failures) is the lowest of all our return reasons. Remember that for us, a warranty doesn't mean a product failure. It simply means that we have taken something back (for any reason).

It sounds like you may have had a bad experience in the past with a Look warranty. If that's the case, that's terrible. Care to explain what happened?


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

*all good*

Spoke to the bike shop today- apparently Look will replace the frame when stock arrives in Australia, but this may take a few weeks. They didn't get any feedback from Look about the problem and Look didn't ask any questions. I feel this is a good outcome, but now I just have to wait, which will be character building... I guess.


----------

